# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Trajnim & leksione >  Pjesët e kompjuterit

## ixnpeL

Filmat fantastiko-shkencorë kanë bërë që kompjuterat të shihen si aparate të komplikuar me një teknologji të ngatërruar për të mësuar, për të cilën duhet një inteligjencë jashtetokësore. Në të vërtetë të mësosh të punosh me kompjuter ose më mirë të detyrosh kompjuterin të bëjë atë që do ti, ska asgjë me të vështirë se sa të detyrosh automobilin të ndjekë një rrugë të caktuar apo të qepësh një model në një makinë qepëse.
Pjesët përbërëse të kompjuterave ndahen në dy kategori:
 Hardueri (Hardware), - pjesët fizike të kompjuterit.
 Softueri (Software), - instruksionet që kontrollojnë aktivitetin e kompjuterit.
Hardueri i kompjuterit është i përbërë nga tre ose më shumë pjesë kryesore, të lidhura me anë të kabllove.
Softueri ndahet në dy kategori.
Në të parën hyjnë sistemet operative (operating systems). Ata kontrollojnë sjelljen e kompjuterit dhe softuereve të tjerë që veprojnë në të. Një sistem i tille operativ është MS-DOS (Microsoft Disk Operating System).
Në kategorine e dytë hyjnë programet e aplikuara (Applications programs). Grupi i programeve të aplikuara quhet paketë programesh. Paketat e softuerit zakonisht janë të ndërtuara për qëllime të caktuara, si p.sh. redaktori i tekstit, po ato mund të projektohen për plotësimin e detyrave të ndryshme.
Një nga paketat softuerike më të përdorura në këto momente është paketa Windows, e kompanise Microsoft.

----------

